# Happy New Year and Thank You!



## Hooked (31/12/17)

I didn't know where to post this lol.

I'd just like wish all the wonderful peeps on this forum, the vendors and [USERGROUP=3]@Admins[/USERGROUP] a happy and peaceful New Year. May all your wishes come true in 2018.

I'd also like to thank you all for your unbelievable helpfulness and friendliness. Honestly, I've never been part of such an amazing group. 

To [USERGROUP=3]@Admins[/USERGROUP] and the techno guys and gals - A big thank you for all the work that you do behind the scenes - or should I say, behind the keyboard! You run an awesome forum!!


Have a vaping good year in 2018!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 16 | Can relate 2


----------



## Paul33 (31/12/17)

Hooked said:


> I didn't know where to post this lol.
> 
> I'd just like wish all the wonderful peeps on this forum, the vendors and [USERGROUP=3]@Admins[/USERGROUP] a happy and peaceful New Year. May all your wishes come true in 2018.
> 
> ...


Agreed @Hooked!!

2017 would’ve sucked that much harder had it not been for this forum. 

Always a laugh, information being shared and a general lack of douchbaggery that other platforms seem to have. Everyone here just wants to help where they can and make this vaping journey of all of ours that much more enjoyable. 

Safe and happy New Years to all

Reactions: Like 9 | Agree 1


----------



## Room Fogger (31/12/17)

@Hooked @Paul33 , agree with the sentiment. It is nice to be part of something where everyone's only mission is to help, assist and share with regards to the vaping journey. 

Hope that 2018 will be exceptional and that we all will again selflessly share and build the community. May it be the year we have all been wishing for.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Carnival (31/12/17)

Great post @Hooked 

Happy New Year to everyone!!!

Reactions: Like 7 | Dislike 1


----------



## Silver (31/12/17)

Thanks for the post @Hooked !
Wishing you all the very best for the year ahead and thanks for your involvement here!
You are right that we have a very special community here with lots of helpful members

Here's to an excellent 2018 ahead!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Jengz (31/12/17)

Well done to this entire team. This forum has helped me and I know it has also helped many others on their vaping journey!

Big props to all who are involved in the upkeep of this and here’s to a great 2018! When’s Vapecon 2018 again???

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (31/12/17)

Jengz said:


> Well done to this entire team. This forum has helped me and I know it has also helped many others on their vaping journey!
> 
> Big props to all who are involved in the upkeep of this and here’s to a great 2018! When’s Vapecon 2018 again???



Thanks @Jengz - and thanks for your involvement here!
VaoeCon 2018 is coming, don't worry !
We hope to announce it soon...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Clouds4Days (31/12/17)

Happy 2018 everyone.
May everyone have a blessed year and i wish yous all the best for the New Year and many many vape mails...

Much love
The OG C4D

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Petrus (31/12/17)

Happy 2018 [USERGROUP=3]@Admins[/USERGROUP], and ecigssa friends. Enjoying a great meal with my family.

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 2


----------



## vicTor (31/12/17)

all the best for 2018 everyone !

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (31/12/17)

Make this a good one guys & Girls 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Silver (31/12/17)

Here's to wishing everyone on the forum a great 2018. 

May you all have a great year and many happy vapes!!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Spyro (31/12/17)

New year's table check. 

Will send a lovely heartwarming message to all you wonderful people after my blood alcohol level improves. Happy 2018!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/12/17)

Happy New all... 2017 was a great year for ECIGSSA and Stinky conversions! Let's make 2018 even better! Thanks to everyone on the forum who makes it a place we all wanna be!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Kuhlkatz (31/12/17)

Best wishes to the ECIGSSA family for 2018 

A big thanks to all of you guys & gals that contribute and make this forum a worthwhile cause and a special place to visit !

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Raindance (31/12/17)

Yip, with about 3660 seconds of 2017 left, I wish to thank everyone involved and part of this great forum a prosperous and successful 2018. My, and many others lives would simply not be the same without you. 

All the best for 2018!

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 1


----------



## Friep (31/12/17)

Happy new year to everyone on the forum and thank you for all the content and just being an awesome escape from life. May 2018 be blessed and prosperous for all.

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (1/1/18)

My first vape this year 

Back to basics. 

VM Strawberry Ice blend plus a touch of Guava. 






Happy 2018 to all the people on the forum!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (1/1/18)

Yeah - I made it into the new year - get ready for an awesome 2018 






Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Raindance (1/1/18)

Silver said:


> My first vape this year
> 
> Back to basics.
> 
> ...



Aaaah, the sub tank mini, evergreen! Some things just defy the passing of time.

Regards

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3


----------



## Room Fogger (1/1/18)

Diy you lekker ding. Basic kiwi strawberry, a 2017 vintage.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Nova69 (1/1/18)

Happy new year ecigssa!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## SinnerG (1/1/18)

Happy New Year everyone!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Adephi (1/1/18)

Happy New Years to all.

Here's to many happy vapes.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Mida Khan (1/1/18)

Happy New Year Everyone 

May 2018 be filled with peace, happiness and success, great e liquids and no replacement glass requirements

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (1/1/18)

Happy New Year everybody

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (1/1/18)



Reactions: Like 7


----------



## 87hunter (1/1/18)

Happy New Year all!
Thanks to the forum and its team for a base to meet awesome people.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Willyza (1/1/18)

2 everyone here

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Adephi (1/1/18)

While all of you was working on a well deserved babalas, some of us had to work. So right now I'm treating the famdaly to a champagne breakfast.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (1/1/18)

That looks great @Adephi !!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## alex1501 (1/1/18)

All the best and many Happy and flavorfull clouds in 2018, to everyone on the forum.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## zadiac (1/1/18)

Happy new year to everyone. Have a prosperous new year and a wonderful vaping journey

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## DaveH (2/1/18)

Wishing everyone a Happy New Year and a Great 2018
Dave

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Clarissa (2/1/18)

Happy New Year! I wish you all a prosperous and wonderful 2018!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Clarissa (2/1/18)

Adephi said:


> While all of you was working on a well deserved babalas, some of us had to work. So right now I'm treating the famdaly to a champagne breakfast.



That looks delicious!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

